# Steering wheel conversion



## Lonedrake (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a stick steer on my 40/30 Mercury jet now and I'm looking to add a console and convert to steering wheel. I still want the quick response that I get from the stick, if it's possible. The quickest steering kit I can find is three turns lock to lock. Is there any kits that are designed for jet boats with a faster lock to lock ? Thanks


----------



## momule (Jul 14, 2016)

While not all steering units are created equal you will not find any that equal a stick steer for response and speed of turning. So, like most every thing: you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## redrum (Jul 28, 2016)

Take the stick off your stick steer and attach a steering wheel. Might need a longer cable depending on where you have your console.


----------



## brianb2247 (Aug 2, 2016)

look up riverroad jet boats out of virginia they have a system on an out board jet where the motor doesnt turn and they adapt a steering nozzle at the back of the outboard jet ,me having a inboard jet ,and having owned several outboard jets the inboard steers way better hope this helps


----------



## beagler1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ive also wanted to add a console with throttle and steer . 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------

